# ** Official ** Ratty Claus Information, Sign-Up & News - ONLY 4 days to sign up!!



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

This will be the *OFFICIAL* SecretRatty Claus board. Contained in this board you will find information regarding to Ratty Claus board. If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or PM me, naley_2006 on RatForum.

*** If you are interested in signing up for this, please read the entirety of this thread and fill out the form posted below! **

*Everyone will be grouped by the country you live in to the best of my ability. If you are the only person in a country, you must be willing to ship abroad and will be matched with someone who can do the same.

YOU are responsible for any and all shipping charges and fees.

Please do your best not to chat on this thread, I'd like to keep it as clear as possible for ease of getting updates and the like. Chatting can be done on the "Rat Swap Meet" board started by TexasRatties.

How Your Gifting Partner Will Be Chosen;

Countries that have more than two users will have their names put into a hat and drawn by me. The first person's swap-partner's partner will have a name drawn for them and so-on. The last person in this chain will be swap-partners with the first person to be drawn. Here's an example:

There are 5 users in Spain. I put everyone's name in a hat and draw Bob.
Bob is now person #1.
I reach in and pull out another name. This time, it's Cherryl. 
Cherryl is now person #2.
Again, I draw a name - Kendra.
Kendra is now person #3.
Carl's name is drawn next.
Carl is now person #4.
Lastly, Moe is drawn.
Moe is now person #5.

Bob will be Cherryl's gifter.
Cherryl will be Kendra's gifter.
Kendra will be Carl's gifter.
Carl will be Bob's gifter.

So, conclusively;
1 -> 2
2 -> 3
3 -> 4
4 -> 5
5 -> 1

I hope this makes sense.

Acceptable Gifts and Gift Rules;

Gifts MUST be home-made. You may purchase the materials but cannot go out and buy a product to gift. If you do not have the time or means to do so, you should not send me your form.

Gifts MUST be send in a padded manila folder. If you do not have access to one of these, please contact me for discussion.

You may send either one large gift or two-three small gifts. Whether you send two or three small gifts depends on the nature of said gifts. If you have ANY questions, please, PM or e-mail me. I will get back to you as soon as I can. (Within 8 hours of the message)

A list of acceptable gifts is as follows;

LARGE - 

- Tunnel Hammock
- Tunnel 
- Pocket Hammock
- Honeycomb Hammock
- XL Pinata
- Bonding Pouch

SMALL - 

- Basic Hammock
- Pinata 
- Toy

I will add to the list as questions come in. 
Dates and Deadlines;

The nearest Rendezvous requires shipment before December 20th, 2013. To be included in this Rendezvous, please submit your information by December 14th, 2013. Names will be drawn on December 15th, 2013.

Participation Form;

Please send this form to me *naley_2006* on RatForum.

*Username
First Name:
Last Name:
Country:
**Street Address:
City:
State:
Zip code:
Your rats' gender: Males, Females or Mixed
Can you ship abroad? Yes or No*

I, (insert name here) understand and agree that I am responsible for any and all shipping fees, will ship in the correct packaging and once I submit this form, I am required to follow through with my commitment. I am required to have my item shipped in time to meet the December 20th, 2013 deadline.

***ANYONE WHO HAS ALREADY SENT IN A FORM WILL HAVE TO RESUBMIT IT TO MY INBOX*** This will just keep things more organized for me as it's been so long since things were sent in and I want to make sure there's a clear 'I'm in' so everyone gets a gift!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for organizing this! I just want to point out that while I think this is a great idea and I'm sure it'll go well (as it has in the past), it's not officially endorsed by RatForum, and any issues that arise (ie. misuse of personal information, people not holding their end of the bargain, etc.) is out of our control.

I also wanted to add that if, for some reason, someone ends up without a gift, you can enter me as a standby and I will send them one. I've got a ton of hammock fabric, grommets, and hooks I wouldn't mind using up, but since I have no rats of my own any more I don't need a gift in return.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I signed up! I hope others do too! This was a lot of fun last time. =P


----------



## hiddenjumprope (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll have to think about it! I'm on a low budget so not sure if I have the money or time. But great idea!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I sent my form


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I believe I sent mine already!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you Jaguar. I've just taken over for Timberlee since she is unable to continue this, so the organization is all her. It was very popular last time it happened, so I figured it couldn't not happen for the winter holidays as well. I thought everyone would of course take the liberty to assume this is not officially endorsed by the forum and I'll keep your offer in mind if we have someone that hasn't received a gift.

Cassieb, if you sent your application to Timberlee, I have asked everyone to resend it to me. PLEASE do this, as you will not be counted if *I* do not receive your most recent application. THIS GOES FOR EVERYONE 

hiddenjumprope, I hope we see an application from you! The more the merrier, and thankfully, this didn't cost me much last time at all


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Cassieb, I've actually got your application. My apologies! You don't have to resend it.

However, we now have six entrants and we'd love more!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Wish I could! My mom would not let me.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

When I'm older deffinetly though!


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, ratsaremylife. I wish you could participate too  My mom never really cared about what I set/received in the mail, haha, I've had so many penpals in the past. But definitely when you're older!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

My mom prefers we not talk to strangers online and this she would really question. Definitely when I'm older.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Buuuuuuuumping! Join the secret Santa gift trade!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, definitely! Right now we still only have around six entrants, which is a decent amount, but this is lots of fun! You don't even have to sew. There are tons of snack-recipes and handmade hammock tutorials out there!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

If this works out again then maybe we could have this for Valentines Day and Easter too?


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Having everyone pick one rat to enter and having 'ratty sweethearts' for Valentine's Day sounds very fun. I'd be open to doing this as much as possible if this turns out well!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Id be open to doing it in a regular basis! I love surprises but hate them at the same time and I do believe my husband is getting me a sewing machine for Christmas 😆


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm so jealous! I've been looking for a reasonably priced sewing machine for forever.Maybe by the next time we do this


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Look on amazon! I found a good rated started one for 30


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Last day to sign up! Secret Santas will be chosen tomorrow!


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Names will be dished out in just a few


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

All are sent out  Please let me know asap if you haven't received a name!


----------



## Kelsi (Sep 20, 2013)

Not going to participate this time as I'm suspicious of all internet-to-mail happenings, but I DEF want a pic thread of the gifties!!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm sending out my package tomorrow. I made the gifts today. =P


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine was sent! =D


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

I sent mine out this afternoon- what fun! Naley, thank you for making this happen in the eleventh hour. I think it'll be even more exciting in future, when (ideally) we'll have a wee bit more time to make up the hammocks and send them out!


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I think what's needed is definitely more time. For everyone who hasn't sent theirs out (like me, I'm sorry!), look to at least send them out by the beginning of January. That's when I'll be sending mine out, the holidays have kept me on my toes, I haven't had time to do anything but buy the fleece! 

If there is anyone that does not receive their gift by the second week of January OR anyone that can no longer participate, PLEASE message me so we don't have someone without a gift!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm trying to find myrattiegirls and I'm having trouble. My little sister passed away ten days before Christmas so I have been a mess but do have your Christmas gift. I will be sending it out I Friday, I'm so sorry it's taken me so long 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I haven't received my gift yet.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

cassieb said:


> I'm trying to find myrattiegirls and I'm having trouble. My little sister passed away ten days before Christmas so I have been a mess but do have your Christmas gift. I will be sending it out I Friday, I'm so sorry it's taken me so long
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I sent out yours a while ago on the 20th of December, and I was wondering if you got it yet? The lady at the post office seemed a little stressed so I wanted to make sure it arrived. Lol.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I sent out yours a while ago on the 20th of December, and I was wondering if you got it yet? The lady at the post office seemed a little stressed so I wanted to make sure it arrived. Lol.


I did get it and loved it, I'm just so far behind and neglecting everything. Like everyone says you have to keep living so I'm putting the boys gifts in their cage tomorrow and I will take pictures!!!! I just didn't want you to think I forgot about you! It's just taken me some time to et moving again


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

cassieb said:


> I did get it and loved it, I'm just so far behind and neglecting everything. Like everyone says you have to keep living so I'm putting the boys gifts in their cage tomorrow and I will take pictures!!!! I just didn't want you to think I forgot about you! It's just taken me some time to et moving again
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol. It's all good. I understand the situation you're in at the moment, and I've had friends who have been in similar situations before. It can be tough to get your life back on track. =P


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your sister. I hope your ratties are being as comforting and charming as only rats can be!


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

Just thought I'd check in- I haven't received a Ratty Claus package so far. Has everyone else received theirs, or are some still out there?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've gotten mine and sent mine. =P


----------

